# First Post



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Had to make the first post here


Hope everyone does good this year with Mr. Whiskers


I didn't have very good luck last year. Hopefully I get to chase the cats more tis season


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I have to get a fish picture up *LOL*


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Cant view the pic jim...I am hopeing beyond hope for a dry spring. If so I shouild have a good year catfishing, if we have a very wet spring things dont look to good agin


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I know I have to post the 62 to keep DaKing in check with his 42  
<img src=http://home.fuse.net/publish/ftp.php?d=%2F&f=Jim-vertical_2.jpg&s=MjU3ODI%3D&symlink=.jpg>


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll just try for some good luck


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

To have friends in power


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

OMG.....


Now THAT is scary!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe it's our policy here at OGF to delete any "62" Bluecat pics  Hey Tee- I just saw your smallie in the photo gallery........WOW !!!! THE CATKING !!!


----------

